# Computer doesnt fully shut down



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

So for whatever reason, I cant seem to solve this problem. Its been an ongoing problem for a while but I have just been to lazy/busy to really do anything about it. But now that my dad's computer is producing the same issue, i thought it was high time I tried to resolve it. 

I had this issue a few months back but when I upgraded my RAM, the problem ceased. 

The issue is that when I shutdown my computer, it likes to turn itself back on. I end up holding the power button in for 5 seconds in order to fully shut it down. Gets annoying doing this every day especially when I turn my computer back on. When I turn the computer back on, everything starts to power up but then it just quickly shuts down and re-initializes itself. Soon after it tells me that my overclock has failed and that I need to reset my settings in the BIOS and to press F1 to do so. Does this even on stock. 

I have reinstalled Windows numerous times to no avail and I have reseated the RAM also to no avail. Im not really sure what the problem is. I dont see how it could be a short because I havent taken out the motherboard since I bought my case back in October/November. 

Anyone else have a likely cause to this issue?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

disable mouse and keyboard power on settings in the BIOS. Disable any LAN wakeup events too.

I had that enabled on a PC of mine and no issues, but when i went a cordless mouse even moving the mouse would wake the PC/boot it up.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

Mussels said:


> disable mouse and keyboard power on settings in the BIOS. Disable any LAN wakeup events too.
> 
> I had that enabled on a PC of mine and no issues, but when i went a cordless mouse even moving the mouse would wake the PC/boot it up.



Already disabled.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a similar situation....
my dad's pc only shuts down if you hold the power button.


----------



## Haytch (Apr 26, 2009)

I would suggest staying stock until you resolve this issue.
Opposite setting to the current enable/disable ACPI ?
Do you think this may be heat related ?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

Haytch said:


> I would suggest staying stock until you resolve this issue.
> Opposite setting to the current enable/disable ACPI ?
> Do you think this may be heat related ?



Doesnt matter if its stock or overclock. Still produces teh same result. 

Define what you mean by the opposite ACPI.

Nope. All temps are fine. Mobo around 30*C and CPU is about the same sometimes even less.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

tried a simple format and reinstall?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have reinstalled Windows numerous times to no avail and I have reseated the RAM also to no avail.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2009)

crap


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Check your power switch, what i mean is disconnect it from the machine at night, could be damaged possibly, also disconnect your computer from the internet (Wake On Lan Could be enabled)

and ACPI modes, ACPI Compatible/ ACPI Uniprocessor (which should be Default) and Standard PC (Older Machines/AT machines)

Check your Boot Strap aswell, that could be setting unnecessary parameters.

Scroll towards the bottom of the page for the Hardware Application Layer Definition Listing for Windows itself

http://www.loggan26.aquiss.com/NF2_Faq.html


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Try setting the board up outside the case on a wooden desk or something, and see if it does it then. It could be a short.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> Check your power switch, what i mean is disconnect it from the machine at night, could be damaged possibly, also disconnect your computer from the internet (Wake On Lan Could be enabled)
> 
> and ACPI modes, ACPI Compatible/ ACPI Uniprocessor (which should be Default) and Standard PC (Older Machines/AT machines)
> 
> ...



I tried updating the ACPI from within Device Manager and it had the latest driver. 



alexp999 said:


> Try setting the board up outside the case on a wooden desk or something, and see if it does it then. It could be a short.


What Ill probably end up doing is taking out the motherboard and sticking a piece of styrofoam under the board (you know the stuff that comes with the motherboard boxes) and try it that way. Other wise im going to have a hell of a time unrouting cables and I dont feel like doing that.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2009)

It is an issue with the ASUS boards with Intel chipsets, my P965 P5B does similar.  Try upping your northbridge voltage.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay, so i took out the motherboard and put the styrofoam piece under the motherboard and set it on top of the standoffs. No screws are attached to the motherboard. I boot up and then shut down and then it powers itself right back on. 



newtekie1 said:


> It is an issue with the ASUS boards with Intel chipsets, my P965 P5B does similar.  Try upping your northbridge voltage.



Its at 1.5 now. If I go any higher, ill need cooling on it which I cant fit. That is at least when its overclocked. So with what you say I shoudlnt be seeing this overclocked. Im seeing it both on stock and overclocked. Your more than welcome to come over and help me if you so wish. 

Ive updated the BIOS to latest as well and it still doesnt fix the issue. Also tested the PSU with a tester and its fine.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2009)

Define power down lease.

Are you hitting the power switch and it restarts?

Are you going to start via windows and clicking on shut down?

Or do both produce the same result.

If the answer is #3 I'd would look at the mobo or PSU. Is there a chunk of crap on the 24-pin or anything that could short a connection?


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 26, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Its at 1.5 now. If I go any higher, ill need cooling on it which I cant fit. That is at least when its overclocked. So with what you say I shoudlnt be seeing this overclocked. Im seeing it both on stock and overclocked. Your more than welcome to come over and help me if you so wish.
> 
> Ive updated the BIOS to latest as well and it still doesnt fix the issue. Also tested the PSU with a tester and its fine.



On my board, I had to give the NB more voltage than stock voltage when running at stock speeds to get it to stop.  When overclocked, I could never figure out how to stop it...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Define power down lease.
> 
> Are you hitting the power switch and it restarts?
> 
> ...



Both produce the same result. The PSU looked fine in itself connector wise and even testing it. 

Remember now too, my dad's DFI LP LT P35 rig is doing the same thing.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 26, 2009)

are both machines using the same OS disc for install?

Also I know in the DFI there is a setting to select what the power button actually does when its used. Coulde be set wrong there, Not too sure on the ASUS board tho. Erocker is looking in his bios now to see what the setting is.


----------



## erocker (Apr 26, 2009)

On my Rampage there are two settings that I think may help if you have these settings on your board:

Suspend Mode = [S1 (POS) only]


Under APM config:
"Restore on AC Power Loss" = [Power Off]


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 26, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> On my board, I had to give the NB more voltage than stock voltage when running at stock speeds to get it to stop.  When overclocked, I could never figure out how to stop it...



Great. I dont wanna run stock till i upgrade my computer again. God knows when that will be. 



sneekypeet said:


> are both machines using the same OS disc for install?
> 
> Also I know in the DFI there is a setting to select what the power button actually does when its used. Coulde be set wrong there, Not too sure on the ASUS board tho. Erocker is looking in his bios now to see what the setting is.



Nope. One is Win7 Build 7077 (soon to be RC) and the other is Vista x64 HP. My dad's machine just started doing this 2 days ago and I havent touched anything in his BIOS and he doesnt even know how to get into his. 



erocker said:


> On my Rampage there are two settings that I think may help if you have these settings on your board:
> 
> Suspend Mode = [S1 (POS) only]
> 
> ...



Tried those. Power Loss is set to Power Off by default and Suspend mode is set to auto but i have tried the other options with no luck.

If I slapped my 9800GTX, Asus board, X3350, OCZ 850w PSU, the 4GB ram, 250GB hdd, and my old Sunbeam Transformer case on Craigslist, how much you think I could get for it?
*
Edit: Tried upping the NB voltage while on stock and it didnt work. Tried 1.3v and 1.5. I shut down windows and the computer turned right back on again. *


----------



## Mussels (Apr 27, 2009)

erocker said:


> On my Rampage there are two settings that I think may help if you have these settings on your board:
> 
> Suspend Mode = [S1 (POS) only]
> 
> ...



setting it to S1 wont do anything other than change what sleep state its in - and that wont stop it going into sleep mode.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 27, 2009)

I had the same problem on a computer.  I ran in circles trying to fix it and even RMA'd the motherboard (kudos to MSI for letting me do a cross shipment on the first RMA).  I finally found the culprit and you would never guess what it was: an IDE CD-RW drive.  It shutdown properly if it was unplugged and it wouldn't if it was plugged in.

So, all I can suggest doing is removing everything that isn't required to get into Windows and use it and plug components back in until you find the culprit.


I've also seen botched Windows Updates cause this kind of behavior.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I had the same problem on a computer.  I ran in circles trying to fix it and even RMA'd the motherboard (kudos to MSI for letting me do a cross shipment on the first RMA).  I finally found the culprit and you would never guess what it was: an IDE CD-RW drive.  It shutdown properly if it was unplugged and it wouldn't if it was plugged in.
> 
> So, all I can suggest doing is removing everything that isn't required to get into Windows and use it and plug components back in until you find the culprit.
> 
> ...


The only thing I have that isnt required on boot is the DVD drives. Unplugged them both and it still does it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2009)

does it shut down properly in safe mode?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> does it shut down properly in safe mode?



Good question.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> does it shut down properly in safe mode?



No.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 30, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> No.



well in that case, we can pretty much conclude its a BIOS setting.

no idea where to start on that tho, except 'power management'


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Not sure if this is the issue in your case or not... but i've seen this problem a few times before and it ended up being the audio drivers from creative. 

Mostly XP system, seen in once so far in Windows 7


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Remember now too, my dad's DFI LP LT P35 rig is doing the same thing.


Does your computer and your dad's share any components (hardware and software)?

Have they both always done it?  Did one start before the other?  Did the hardware change in those computers before and after the problem began?  Did the problems both start at about the same time?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> well in that case, we can pretty much conclude its a BIOS setting.
> 
> no idea where to start on that tho, except 'power management'



Wish I knew where to start. There isnt that much in the power management area. 



Morrison5891 said:


> Not sure if this is the issue in your case or not... but i've seen this problem a few times before and it ended up being the audio drivers from creative.
> 
> Mostly XP system, seen in once so far in Windows 7



Ill try uninstalling the sound and see if the problem persists. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Does your computer and your dad's share any components (hardware and software)?
> 
> Have they both always done it?  Did one start before the other?  Did the hardware change in those computers before and after the problem began?  Did the problems both start at about the same time?



My dad's computer is as follows:

DFI LP LT P35
E5200
8800GTS 512
80GB hdd, 300GB hdd
Sata DVD drives
4GB of ram i cant recall ATM
OCZ 600w PSU
Soundblaster Live! 24-bit (I think)


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

I would remove the sound card completely from the system, uninstall the drivers then reboot and see what happens.


----------



## r9 (Apr 30, 2009)

Either is PSU problem or Wake on Lan is enabled in bios and it is starting your PC.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 30, 2009)

DO you have any schedualed tasks?   I dont think that would cause issue right from power down but check just in case.

If you unplug and disconnect your connection and try does it still power back up?


have you checked this out too?







One more thing.  Have you tried a different power button?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> I would remove the sound card completely from the system, uninstall the drivers then reboot and see what happens.



Doesnt make a difference. Power still comes back on by itself. 



r9 said:


> Either is PSU problem or Wake on Lan is enabled in bios and it is starting your PC.



Tested the PSU and it checked out fine. I have no Wake on Lan option in the BIOS. I have gone as far as removing the LAN cable from the motherboard and it still pops on. 



crtecha said:


> DO you have any schedualed tasks?   I dont think that would cause issue right from power down but check just in case.
> 
> If you unplug and disconnect your connection and try does it still power back up?
> 
> ...


I dont have any scheduled tasks. I have my computer on a UPS and if i shut down the computer right away and then hit the power button on the UPS, it still tries to power on.

And what is that JPEG of?


----------



## crtecha (Apr 30, 2009)

advanced tab in the power options.  Gives you the options to choose what happens when you press the power button.  With the options Do Nothing, Ask me what to do, stand by and shutdown


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Before you installed Windows 7 - was it doing this?


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 30, 2009)

Sounds like something is shorting the "power on" button after you shut down, and that holding the button discharges whatever residual charge is causing the short.  I have to ask, did you put the motherboard on its risers when you installed it?

The quick restart after you turn it on was common with the P35 motherboards I don't know about P45.  It has something to do with the memory controller detecting the RAM if I remember correctly.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

crtecha said:


> advanced tab in the power options.  Gives you the options to choose what happens when you press the power button.  With the options Do Nothing, Ask me what to do, stand by and shutdown



Its set to Shutdown by default. Never touched it. (i checked to make sure) 



Morrison5891 said:


> Before you installed Windows 7 - was it doing this?



I was dual booting Win7 and Vista (both x64) and it was doing it in Vista as well. 



Polaris573 said:


> Sounds like something is shorting the "power on" button after you shut down, and that holding the button discharges whatever residual charge is causing the short.  I have to ask, did you put the motherboard on its risers when you installed it?



Sounds plausable but i dont think I have ever removed the front panel off this case since Ive gotten it. And yes I did put the motherboard on the risers when I installed it. I even went as far as to put a layer of styrofoam that came with my motherboard between the risers and the motherboard and I still get the same result.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmm ... try removing the power comming from the power switch. Jump the two pins with a small screwdriver or something... then after it boots into Windows try shutting it down by shorting the 2 jumpers again and see what happens


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Ive tried shorting the pins and it wont jump.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have a spare case around that you can take the power botton off of and place it on the computer with the issue?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Do you have a spare case around that you can take the power botton off of and place it on the computer with the issue?



Doubt it would really matter because I tried using the power and reset switch on the motherboard and it produces the same result.

I have also tried using a live Linux CD to shutdown and it boots right back up.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

The only other thing I could suggest is running quciktech pro or some other  diagnostics  software to test all the hardware. Quicktech is the best and if it is hardware related... it will pinpoint the problem


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> The only other thing I could suggest is running quciktech pro or some other  diagnostics  software to test all the hardware. Quicktech is the best and if it is hardware related... it will pinpoint the problem



Everything passed. Hmmm.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have Nero or Easy CD Creator installed? what other software is installed on the system?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

Some other suggestions:

Disable windows hibranation
load fail safe defaults in bios
adjust power management in bios - ACPI StandBy State if you have this option
remove all devices from the computer - all usb printes, keyboard/mouse/ext hdd, etc ... if you have onboard video, remove the video card, audio card and anything else...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> Some other suggestions:
> 
> Disable windows hibranation
> load fail safe defaults in bios
> ...



Dont think its enabled but ill check. 

I have

Dont have a printer connected, ill remove teh mouse and keyboard one at a time and see what happens. Dont have onboard video, tried the audio card to no avail.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

you can also try:

PowerOn by PCI Card in the bios.

not sure what else to try at this point


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 30, 2009)

1) have you updated the bios on the board? I had a simiar issue on an older P4 rig that wouldn't shut down but would reboot fine and the only solution was to disable ACPI support on the XP install but this was a very old board. Either way I would update or if your bios is up to date flash with AFUDOS.EXE /iBIOSfile*.rom /PBNC /N That will completely wipe the old bios.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 30, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> My dad's computer is as follows:
> 
> DFI LP LT P35
> E5200
> ...


I see one potential link: Both your computer and your dads have an OCZ power supply.  PSU testers only check if the rails are kicking--not stability.  I'd try a different, non OCZ PSU.  If that doesn't work, I'd try moving the computer to a different room and see if it does it on a different circuit.


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

one last idea...

goto start>run> and type: SHUTDOWN -s -t 01


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, didnt notice i had two more replies to this thread. Didnt get a notice about it. Anyway, I am still having the issue. 



FordGT90Concept said:


> I see one potential link: Both your computer and your dads have an OCZ power supply.  PSU testers only check if the rails are kicking--not stability.  I'd try a different, non OCZ PSU.  If that doesn't work, I'd try moving the computer to a different room and see if it does it on a different circuit.


Cant really try a different PSU as every power supply in the house is OCZ and my brothers machine isnt doing it. He too has a OCZ 600w just like my dad. And mine and my dad's computers are in two separate room and it is having this issue. 



Morrison5891 said:


> one last idea...
> 
> goto start>run> and type: SHUTDOWN -s -t 01


Ill give that a try.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 3, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> one last idea...
> 
> goto start>run> and type: SHUTDOWN -s -t 01



Didnt work.


----------

